# Why the lack of construction in Hong Kong??



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Almost no skyscrapers going up in HK at the moment, why?


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

maybe its not needed .


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

There are still lots of skyscrapers going up. It just Hong Kong's skyline is so dense and tall you barely notice them. Paradoxically HK residents are starting to get tired of tall buildings so there is huge NIMBYism going around, that's why Hong Kong isn't building huge megatalls or supertalls ATM.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

there is currently only one 200m+ building under prep. no other under construction, nor proposed. 

thread

currently Hong Kong has 62 skyscrapers (200m+) in the city, more than any other city in the world, yet it will sadly lose its title very soon. i think there is just not enough space, but i think the city could easily handle a few more supertalls without them standing empty at all. :cheers:


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

KillerZavatar said:


> there is currently only one 200m+ building under prep. no other under construction, nor proposed.
> 
> thread
> 
> currently Hong Kong has 62 skyscrapers (200m+) in the city, more than any other city in the world, yet it will sadly lose its title very soon. i think there is just not enough space, but i think the city could easily handle a few more supertalls without them standing empty at all. :cheers:


Dubai has already surpassed that with 65


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Sarcasticity said:


> Dubai has already surpassed that with 65


ctbuh goes to 56 and some of them are only topped out and not yet finished, is that list incomplete? where did you get 65?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Several factors:

For decades, HK had a sheltered economy that thrived in the shadow of the Mainland. Now Mainland Chinese firms are absorbing a lot of business that once went to HK. As China opens its capital markets more, places like Shenzhen which has a $45 billion business center in development are positioned to take full advantage.

Land is scarce and the city auctions parcels to obtain operating revenues. The bidding got overheated a few years ago and prices skyrocketed. Even though prices have softened recently, they are still among the highest on earth and given the high prices, whatever gets built on that land (especially parcels reclaimed from the harbor) is going to be massive...and tall. 

The fears of a residential price bubble has some lenders cooling off their activity in HK and office rents are incredibly high resulting in consolidation and tennants reducing the amount of space they lease. This reduces the demand for new office space even though building new space has always been a sure bet for developers. Residential property prices are projected to keep rising through the new year by as much as 15%.

In the end, I think HK is just taking a break between construction spurts but the real action is now clearly on the Mainland where amazing stuff is going on.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

KillerZavatar said:


> ctbuh goes to 56 and some of them are only topped out and not yet finished, is that list incomplete? where did you get 65?


Yes, 65 is completed and underconstruction.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

KillerZavatar said:


> there is currently only one 200m+ building under prep. no other under construction, nor proposed.
> 
> thread
> 
> currently Hong Kong has 62 skyscrapers (200m+) in the city, more than any other city in the world, yet it will sadly lose its title very soon. i think there is just not enough space, but i think the city could easily handle a few more supertalls without them standing empty at all. :cheers:


there is also Kwun Tong Town Centre Redevelopment Landmark Tower undergoing site perp, hopewell phase 2, and the Taikoo Place Redevelopment Phase 2A. plus LOHAS park is littered with 200m+ buildings U/C.

but based on the CTBUH definition of +150m there is quite of bit of them in this thread




desertpunk said:


> Land is scarce and the city auctions parcels to obtain operating revenues. The bidding got overheated a few years ago and prices skyrocketed. Even though prices have softened recently, they are still among the highest on earth and given the high prices, whatever gets built on that land (especially parcels reclaimed from the harbor) is going to be massive...and tall.


IDK about the harbour reclaimed sections they have tight height limits now (must be 20% lower than the mountains behind it). The biggest skyscraper action should be outside of HK island on Kowloon where the buildings are relativity low and height limits not as strict.




desertpunk said:


> In the end, I think HK is just taking a break between construction spurts but the real action is now clearly on the Mainland where amazing stuff is going on.


ya Shenzhen is really absorbing the growth with 85 or so 200m+ projects on the line.



Sarcasticity said:


> Yes, 65 is completed and underconstruction.


who needs Dubai when there is Shenzhen


----------



## LightSpace_Lily (Oct 12, 2012)

desertpunk said:


> Several factors:
> 
> For decades, HK had a sheltered economy that thrived in the shadow of the Mainland. Now Mainland Chinese firms are absorbing a lot of business that once went to HK. As China opens its capital markets more, places like Shenzhen which has a $45 billion business center in development are positioned to take full advantage.
> 
> ...


I can`t agree more!I am from mainland of China.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There is a lot of construction happening in Hong Kong, especially on the infrastructure side, such as the megabridge to Macau/Zhuhai and the new high-speed rail tunnel to Shenzhen. There are also a lot of redevelopments within the city so new skyscrapers pop up here and there. 

Mainland Chinese cities lag behind Hong Kong and are starting to catch-up, hence it's not surprising to see a lot of construction activity over there.


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

Maybe now all efforts are directed to other projects?


----------

